# Blended TopKnot



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

This is where we are at with his head now...


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Like this?


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Yep, that seems perfectly reasonable. I don't like the shaped in top knot either...I recently trimmed up Sagans just so he could see for playing fetch...lol but I miss it shaggy.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Jäger has a blended topknot, too. I am in the same situation as you. I would love to band his topknot but hubby says no.  I also want to put him into a modified continental, but my husband would flip.

Anyway, Jäger's topknot varries in size from shorter to super big. Here it is somewhere in between.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I have done those big, round fluffy heads many times. I like it for a time but when it becomes too full, the mats start forming and it transforms into a different shape. I try them all. Its only hair and grows again. Poodles are like living topiary trees.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

These all look great! Haha, I know what you mean by them being like Topiary trees  Poor Hoolie.. i love to play with his hair.. he is just lucky he is black or you all would see some fancy color stuff going on ! 

Love Sagans long ears with the topknot  Hoolie is getting pretty long ears.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i love temperance's topknot and how it's a big poof like a chrysanthemum!


poof by faerie made, on Flickr


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Awww, how cute she is!!! I love her "big hair"


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

I love the blended look too and it is pretty manageable as long as you keep it brushed good other wise it does start to mat behind the ears and on the back of the neck. 
I have 2 going thru coat change now and am trying to keep them long I just cut about 2 inches off because it was hanging in their eye to much and I don't want to have to band it all the time.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Like this?
> 
> View attachment 14663
> View attachment 14664
> View attachment 14665


I've always admired your blended topknots, they are perfect! How do you do it?


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

haha, I love a big topknot too. Luckily I'm the groomer, so I can do whatever I want with her hair, and it is most definitely staying banded up!!! Though I'm slack and only change her bands when she's getting a bath every week! lol. It's not fully blended yet though, as it's STILL growing out from being scissored shorter early in the year... lol!

earlier today:


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

flyingduster said:


> haha, I love a big topknot too. Luckily I'm the groomer, so I can do whatever I want with her hair, and it is most definitely staying banded up!!! Though I'm slack and only change her bands when she's getting a bath every week! lol. It's not fully blended yet though, as it's STILL growing out from being scissored shorter early in the year... lol!
> 
> earlier today:


This is just what I like with longer ears  I may end up just growing it out!


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm wondering. . . 
Would any of you mind posting a pic of the _back_ of the blended topknot head? I'm curious as to how it blends in with the neck, and if the neck's long, does it matt under their collars?


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Feathersprings said:


> This is just what I like with longer ears  I may end up just growing it out!


haha, yeah, well the ear hair is 16 months old now, so we're slooowwwwllly gettting there. hahaha.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

flufflvr said:


> I'm wondering. . .
> Would any of you mind posting a pic of the _back_ of the blended topknot head? I'm curious as to how it blends in with the neck, and if the neck's long, does it matt under their collars?


Paris has masses of neck hair, so there's not much to see for her, but here is a photo of Saffy at the moment (she's shaved down over her body while Jak is in france, but I've kept her topknot huge... hahaha!) 









it blends into a 4F on her body there... Yes, lots of neck hair mats up if they wear a collar; Paris doesn't wear collars except for training and at shows.


----------

